# Swift Servicing and Warranty Work



## Tingha (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi

We are about to take delivery of a new Swift motorhome from a dealership about 70 miles from home. 

A local car dealership has recently announced it is now a Swift Main Dealer (All Electric in Kidderminster, Worcs).

In the coming months and years ahead, is it possible to have the vehicle serviced by the local Swift dealer and in deed have any warranty work undertaken (god forbid that should ever happen on a new van), or am i bound to have to return it each time to the Dealer 70 miles away, where we purchase it from.

It seems to be that if you bought a new Audi - then any Audi dealer would service it?

I woudl very much welcome your comments.

Many Thanks



Tingha


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tingha said:


> In the coming months and years ahead, is it possible to have the vehicle serviced by the local Swift dealer and in deed have any warranty work undertaken (god forbid that should ever happen on a new van), or am i bound to have to return it each time to the Dealer 70 miles away, where we purchase it from.


Hi and welcome to MHF and I hope your new Swift is totally trouble-free.

Remember there are 2 parts to your new van. The caravan part will need a yearly habitation service done by a recognised dealer to make sure the warranty is valid. Presumably Swift will tell you if they accept All Electric as a dealer. It is useful to have work done- if necessary- by a dealer who has been in the business some time as they have the Swift ( and Dometic, Truma, Thetford etc etc)training and access to parts.

There is also, separately, the Base vehicle ( ie engine, cab and chassis) bit and the same applies- choose a dealer who has an inspection ramp strong enough to take your van. Your base vehicle manufacturer can tell you where your nearest one is.

G


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

You should be OK there, especially if they have just become dealers, its not as though you drove right by them to do a deal - look after you and you might go back there for your next one. Thats certainly what happended to me, in 2003 go a CI van new from Lazydays 250 miles away because the price was right, my local dealer 6 miles up the road was only to happy to look after it at service etc (even with a free 1st service voucher), on its 2nd service I bought a new van from them so it was worth it. Likewise with my current van, recently got it 150 miles away in Newcastle (even though previous owner only stayed 7 miles away!!!) as local dealer did not have access to what I was looking for but they are Swift dealers and are only to happy to look after it. 

Seen mixed reports, a dealer up here wont touch a van not bought from them (but then I would not touch a van from them) yet Peter from way down south at Johns Cross on here seems happy to do any work regardless. 

I would go and have a chat with them before you thrust your vehicle upon them with problems.


----------

